# Coffee, tea or cola in sleepers?



## Dustyroad (Jun 4, 2021)

And I am happy to announce that Amtrak is restoring traditional dining to it's long distance trains ( but not all trains ) starting June 23 this summer. Go to the Amtrak site and look up the new menu's they have under '' experience, and choose your train. I'm very excited that they have gotten rid of the flex meals for the train I will be on. And hopefully that means we will have coffee in our car. But, that has not been stated yet by Amtrak, so we will have to wait and see. I am keeping my fingers crossed on that.


----------



## Rasputin (Jun 4, 2021)

Dustyroad said:


> And hopefully that means we will have coffee in our car. But, that has not been stated yet by Amtrak, so we will have to wait and see. I am keeping my fingers crossed on that.


I will certainly be interested in the reports on this. I think sometimes it depends on whether you have a "one pot and that's all she wrote, folks" attendant or a "multiple pot" attendant. 

Also I am curious to know what is being done on the lowly eastern trains. Does the attendant make any coffee at all in the car or is the dining car now the exclusive source of coffee? Maybe that depends on the attendant also.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 4, 2021)

Dustyroad said:


> And I am happy to announce that Amtrak is restoring traditional dining to it's long distance trains ( but not all trains ) starting June 23 this summer. Go to the Amtrak site and look up the new menu's they have under '' experience, and choose your train. I'm very excited that they have gotten rid of the flex meals for the train I will be on. And hopefully that means we will have coffee in our car. But, that has not been stated yet by Amtrak, so we will have to wait and see. I am keeping my fingers crossed on that.


Get yourself a single serve Keurig. Take some K-Cups, Mini Moos and powdered sweetner if you use them in your coffee. No more "bottom of the pot" sludge. I've done that for ages. It's easy to use, no reservoir to drain.
You will need a short extension cord if you are in a Roomette. Take one in any case.

Keurig K-Slim coffee maker available on Amazon


----------



## Dustyroad (Jun 4, 2021)

drdumont said:


> Get yourself a single serve Keurig. Take some K-Cups, Mini Moos and powdered sweetner if you use them in your coffee. No more "bottom of the pot" sludge. I've done that for ages. It's easy to use, no reservoir to drain.
> You will need a short extension cord if you are in a Roomette. Take one in any case.
> 
> Keurig K-Slim coffee maker available on Amazon


Great idea.


----------



## Qapla (Jun 4, 2021)

I don't see why having an "all day coffee pot" is so essential ... As long as they don't run out of Coke I am fine - don't drink coffee


----------



## PVD (Jun 4, 2021)

Fresh coffee in the morning, and even a mid morning pick me up probably moves pretty well, after that, it might make more sense to provide it out of the cafe or diner, probably very wasteful to make a big batch and have it sit for hours, and mostly get dumped. They could switch to concentrate dispensers, like a Douwe Egberts machine, depending on which blend cartridges are purchased they range from bad to very good.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 4, 2021)

Qapla said:


> I don't see why having an "all day coffee pot" is so essential ... As long as they don't run out of Coke I am fine - don't drink coffee


One presumes you are referring to the most popular carbonated beverage on Earth... As a longtime Coca Cola drinker and stockholder, I thank you - but I digress...
In the recent "good old days", there was ice, water, juices in the little rectangular boxes, and COFFEE available 'most all day. Alas, AMTRAK had an exclusive thing with the Devil's Brew, Pepsi.
Since then, AMTRAK has contracted with Coca Cola - YAAY!
Ice must be brought to you by the SCA, "It's an FDA rule", they say. Booo...
Coffee Pots have been removed or deactivated, blamed on COVID-19, of course. Booo...
The boxes of juices have been removed - they weren't sealed single service - blamed on COVID-19, of course. Booo...
Water? Well, we still get two bottles awaiting us in the room when we board, and more is available on request. Used to be, it was stocked for individual retrieval. No longer - blamed on COVID-19, of course. Booo...
Sometimes, the occasional very caring and enterprising SCA would put out a supply of candies, snacks, magazines, all very much appreciated. No longer - blamed on COVID-19, of course. Booo...

However, comma, you usually had to pay for a carbonated soft drink, either Coca Cola or the other stuff.

So, do what we do - bring your own supply. Amazon has a really nice electrically powered softside cooler which works quite well for drinks and snacks, chilled wine, and even keeps my corn squeezings cool for those emergencies when the ice runs out. We bring a Keurig mini brewer, and I see they also have the Chefman mini brewer which will do loose coffee, tea, etc. With all the service reductions of late, we fight back in our own special way.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 4, 2021)

PVD said:


> Fresh coffee in the morning, and even a mid morning pick me up probably moves pretty well, after that, it might make more sense to provide it out of the cafe or diner, probably very wasteful to make a big batch and have it sit for hours, and mostly get dumped. They could switch to concentrate dispensers, like a Douwe Egberts machine, depending on which blend cartridges are purchased they range from bad to very good.


Amtrak uses those icky machines in the Diners and Cafes. I have found their product to range from bad to very bad. BARELY one step above powdered instant, although a baby step. And what a b____h to clean!
Now then - a commerical Keurig machine plumbed into the potable water system? No waste, no bottom of the pot sludge.
My company put in several of the plumbed in Keurigs (which automatically toss the used K-Cup into the trash bin below), and believe it or not, the cost of providing complimentary coffee to employees and guests went down, due to less waste, ruined carafes, less mess to clean, and the rest of the issues with the older style coffee service.
And if you have a particular like, you bring your own K-Cups!


----------



## PVD (Jun 4, 2021)

The newest cars have dispensers for the ice, so no passenger hands can touch it, they will pass FDA muster. The water doesn't bother me, I've never had a problem getting more, and this way it isn't all gone because the chiselers loaded up on it for the rest of their vacation. Recent ride reports have seemed to indicate morning coffee is back. I don't know if the juice boxes will be back, the large ones will not pass sanitary rules, the small boxes get stolen like the water. Perhaps a redisn of the station would move to concentrate dispensers for juice and coffee/hot beverages, and hands off ice like the VL2


----------



## PVD (Jun 4, 2021)

I have regular experience with the D-E at 2 locations, one is bad, one is very good. The difference is in the cartridge selection. I have a Keurig in the office behind my classroom, and get my K cups from the instructors lounge downstairs. Depending on who does the ordering, you can get excellent blends or cheap yucky ones. When a delivery of good ones come in, a couple of boxes go into my file cabinet. And in all things coffee, cleanliness and water quality make a huge difference.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 4, 2021)

PVD said:


> The newest cars have dispensers for the ice, so no passenger hands can touch it, they will pass FDA muster. The water doesn't bother me, I've never had a problem getting more, and this way it isn't all gone because the chiselers loaded up on it for the rest of their vacation. Recent ride reports have seemed to indicate morning coffee is back. I don't know if the juice boxes will be back, the large ones will not pass sanitary rules, the small boxes get stolen like the water. Perhaps a redisn of the station would move to concentrate dispensers for juice and coffee/hot beverages, and hands off ice like the VL2


Good news! 
Indeed, when you can catch the SCA, they almost always have more water. 
One of those restaurant/convenience store type dispensers for juices would be nice, but things installed on trains need to be pretty bulletproof to keep working with all the shake rattle and roll. But then they would need to be serviced periodically, and we know how well AMTRAK handles that!
As to the chiselers who grabbed and hoarded water, juices, all the rest, there is a specially equipped section in Hell awaiting them, I hope. I remember one incident when I went to the head at the top of the stairs and noticed three boxes of juice and several bottles of water on the stand. When I came out, they were gone. Not empty, GONE! 
Mooks are everywhere...


----------



## drdumont (Jun 4, 2021)

PVD said:


> I have regular experience with the D-E at 2 locations, one is bad, one is very good. The difference is in the cartridge selection. I have a Keurig in the office behind my classroom, and get my K cups from the instructors lounge downstairs. Depending on who does the ordering, you can get excellent blends or cheap yucky ones. When a delivery of good ones come in, a couple of boxes go into my file cabinet. And in all things coffee, cleanliness and water quality make a huge difference.


Now yer talkin'! Cafe Bustelo for kickstarting, and the Cafe con Leche at the end of the day.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jun 4, 2021)

I need one cup of black coffee first thing in the morning, before encountering a lot of lights, people, or noise, to avoid a caffeine headache.
So having the coffee pot in the sleeper was ideal for me because I would get a headache if I had to get it from the cafe or diner.

Without a coffee pot in the sleeper, I would be “forced” to carry intense dark chocolate with me (for the caffeine, of course) and eat a few pieces first thing in the morning before I face the world.

On a more serious note, I love the Keurig coffee, but do any of the pods get recycled? I remember reading that the man who invented it was upset when he realized the amount of trash his invention had unleashed in the world. Has there been a solution found to this?


----------



## Qapla (Jun 4, 2021)

drdumont said:


> One presumes you are referring to the most popular carbonated beverage on Earth... As a longtime Coca Cola drinker and stockholder, I thank you - but I digress...
> In the recent "good old days", there was ice, water, juices in the little rectangular boxes, and COFFEE available 'most all day. Alas, AMTRAK had an exclusive thing with the Devil's Brew, Pepsi.
> Since then, AMTRAK has contracted with Coca Cola - YAAY!



I am aware of the change to Coke® from the much better tasting Pepsi® - However, I was referring to this beverage in a generic way ... it can refer to any of the various flavors of whatever vendor brand they are serving

My main point was not so much about the brand - it was in reference to all the focus on "coffee" and "wine" when there are many of us who would prefer "hot chocolate" and "non-alcohol" beverages ... but not many people fuss about them not being available. To those of us who do not drink coffee, it is just as important to have what we drink available as it is for coffee to be available. If "coffee", "juice" and "wine" is part of the perks for a sleeper, so should "soda", "hot chocolate", and "tea" be also ... and just as available as the coffee.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 4, 2021)

Qapla said:


> My main point was not so much about the brand - it was in reference to all the focus on "coffee" and "wine" when there are many of us who would prefer "hot chocolate" and "non-alcohol" beverages ... but not many people fuss about them not being available. To those of us who do not drink coffee, it is just as important to have what we drink available as it is for coffee to be available. If "coffee", "juice" and "wine" is part of the perks for a sleeper, so should "soda", "hot chocolate", and "tea" be also ... and just as available as the coffee.



Even more reason to use the Keurig systems. Tea, Cocoa, Chai (whatever that is), Hot Chocolate are all offered in K-Cups. Decaf, too! Even the Starbucks Hot Chocolate is in K-Cups. No little marshmallows, alas.

So you can bring your favorite! And not have to drink that foul concoction brewed by the other large carbonated beverage maker.


----------



## Dustyroad (Jun 4, 2021)

Before I have my morning cup of hot, strong coffee in the morning '' The World Does Not Want To Face Me ''. Making me have to fix my '' bed-head with one eye open'' and tromp though several cars in my pj's to get to the diner or cafe car for a cup of coffee and get it back to my roomette, is not in the deal for the price I pay for that roomette!! And I don't plan on waiting on the cabin steward who will be busy doing other things who probably gives a hoot about my coffee won't work either. Give me that coffee in the car Please.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Jun 4, 2021)

Qapla said:


> I don't see why having an "all day coffee pot" is so essential ... As long as they don't run out of Coke I am fine - don't drink coffee



So in your world, this is not a problem because YOU don't drink cofee. The hell with coffee drinkers. (I don't drink coffee either, but they don't offend me)


----------



## Qapla (Jun 4, 2021)

PaTrainFan said:


> I don't drink coffee either, but they don't offend me



They don't offend me either - it just seems that those of us who don't drink coffee are dismissed because no one seems to make a fuss that hot chocolate is not offered ... they only seem to be worried about coffee.



drdumont said:


> Even more reason to use the Keurig systems. Tea, Cocoa, Chai (whatever that is), Hot Chocolate are all offered in K-Cups. Decaf, too! Even the Starbucks Hot Chocolate is in K-Cups. No little marshmallows, alas.



Uhm ... No!

Have you ever tasted hot chocolate made after cups of coffee have been sent through one of those machines? Tastes like coffee 



drdumont said:


> So you can bring your favorite! And not have to drink that foul concoction brewed by the other large carbonated beverage maker.



While I prefer Pepsi® I have no issues with drinking Coke® ... I even like RC®

In fact, I actually prefer Cherry Coke over Cherry Pepsi and if Amtrak had Cherry Coke I would enjoy that ... last time I rode the train they did not offer it.


----------



## caravanman (Jun 4, 2021)

Is it my imagination, or has this thread degenerated into someone plugging a certain brand name?


----------



## Qapla (Jun 4, 2021)

Well, with the limited number of outlets in the older sleepers ... we may have to be careful with what we "plug" or we won't be able to keep our Samsung® phone or iPhone® charged have a place to plug in our Windows® laptop so we can watch our Marvel® movies or check our Facebook® account ... but then, who worries about brand names


----------



## caravanman (Jun 4, 2021)

Qapla said:


> Well, with the limited number of outlets in the older sleepers ... we may have to be careful with what we "plug" or we won't be able to keep our Samsung® phone or iPhone® charged have a place to plug in our Windows® laptop so we can watch our Marvel® movies or check our Facebook® account ... but then, who worries about brand names



Seems a bit different if every post mentioned "Keurig systems". Just boil a kettle, its not rocket science!


----------



## PVD (Jun 4, 2021)

I usually keep the Cafe Bustelo, and the "Original Donut Shop" in my stash. I have a mini fridge, so I always have fresh half and half. I think a pod type machine like a Keurig would be great, but I don't know of one that solves the theft problem.


----------



## PVD (Jun 4, 2021)

I mention the brand of coffee maker, it is one of the best selling low to medium volume systems on the market with a very wide range of products available for use in its systems. That being said, I do not see them as practical for an Amtrak coffee station.


----------



## flitcraft (Jun 4, 2021)

At least we can get reasonable facsimiles of coffee and soft drinks on Amtrak. Now, tea...that really is a sore spot. Tepid water and a teabag do not make tea. I'm not asking for them to warm the pot first with boiling water--though that would be delightful--but just make a cuppa that passes muster. (Oh, and while I'm on about it, I'm a MIF gal--milk in first.) Make me a decent cup of Yorkshire Gold and I'll follow you anywhere...


----------



## jiml (Jun 4, 2021)

Qapla said:


> Have you ever tasted hot chocolate made after cups of coffee have been sent through one of those machines? Tastes like coffee


The better machines either have a rinse cycle or you can use the smallest cup size to purge the coffee taste before making an alternate beverage. I don't drink coffee, although my significant other has enough for both of us, but I frequently make my tea and other hot drinks with the Keurig.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 5, 2021)

caravanman said:


> Is it my imagination, or has this thread degenerated into someone plugging a certain brand name?


But they're right!


----------



## jis (Jun 5, 2021)

flitcraft said:


> At least we can get reasonable facsimiles of coffee and soft drinks on Amtrak. Now, tea...that really is a sore spot. Tepid water and a teabag do not make tea. I'm not asking for them to warm the pot first with boiling water--though that would be delightful--but just make a cuppa that passes muster. (Oh, and while I'm on about it, I'm a MIF gal--milk in first.) Make me a decent cup of Yorkshire Gold and I'll follow you anywhere...


Tea is a sore spot all across the US, not just Amtrak. Americans mostly have no idea how to make good tea of the black kind at least. They mostly dish out dishwater with some tea flavor sprinkled in.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jun 5, 2021)

My mother was British, so every day was a ritual with the tea leaves and teapot and hot water to warm the pot and the tea cozy and the elegant china.

And all I wanted was a nice strong cup of coffee! 

I will drink tea to be polite if at someone’s home and that is what is offered, but I never did care for it.


----------



## jis (Jun 5, 2021)

In India, unless one is part of the foo-foo Anglicized lot, making tea is an entirely different thing. What you do is bring a suitable combination of milk and watrer to boil in a pan. Then put a ridiculous amount of sugar and CTC tea in it and let it boil a bit. Then take it off the stove and pour the tea through a strainer into mugs or glasses or even earthenware cups (I like the last bit the most - fully green and recyclable - earth to earth and all that). The tea is strong enough to raise the dead  Mostly found at truck stops and such. At the Railway Canteens a similar thing was done but in Aluminum Kettles, and the product is less strong, not quite capable of raising the dead. 

At home I use the more Anglicized technique with tea pot, boiling water and a combination of leaf and CTC tea (Brooke Bond Supreme, Brooke Bond Red Label and Lopchu Estate). Of course I do take it with Milk and Sugar.


----------



## Barb Stout (Jun 5, 2021)

With regard to caffeine, I go a different route. I chew caffeinated chewing gum. A lot less trouble preparing, small, comes in different flavors, and less bladder action. Available on the internet, often from candy companies.


----------



## jpakala (Jun 5, 2021)

I drink decaf, (no-sugar-added) juices, and water (bottled or not). AU Discussion Forum needs more civility, however.


----------



## Dustyroad (Jun 5, 2021)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> I need one cup of black coffee first thing in the morning, before encountering a lot of lights, people, or noise, to avoid a caffeine headache.
> So having the coffee pot in the sleeper was ideal for me because I would get a headache if I had to get it from the cafe or diner.
> 
> Without a coffee pot in the sleeper, I would be “forced” to carry intense dark chocolate with me (for the caffeine, of course) and eat a few pieces first thing in the morning before I face the world.
> ...


I agree with you on this. I need at least one cup of coffee in the morning just get my eyes open enough to take my meds. Also I am unsteady on my feet on the train. I fell once when it bounced around going to the dinning car and I almost landed on a little girl. Having to go get a cup of hot coffee or waiting on the car steward to bring me one is not what I pay for with the roomette purchase. So I want to see that '' pot '' up/working and smelling good first thing in the A.M.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 5, 2021)

jis said:


> Tea is a sore spot all across the US, not just Amtrak. Americans mostly have no idea how to make good tea of the black kind at least. They mostly dish out dishwater with some tea flavor sprinkled in.



I love good tea. The tea served in the dining car is minimally acceptable, if I am there already. Mid morning, I want a nice cup of REAL tea, and not in a paper cup carried back from the cafe car, either. I found this little tea kettle that only uses 500 Watts (not going to blow any fuses), and boils enough water for my thermal mug in just a few minutes. I made a little tote bag to carry my tea set, from recycled fabric. I bring my own organic tea bags, and get to enjoy sipping as the view rolls by.





FYI, Jis, I really like sweet strong chai with milk and sugar, but I'm perfectly happy with the taste and aroma of plain, good quality tea.


----------



## Dustyroad (Jun 5, 2021)

oregon pioneer said:


> I love good tea. The tea served in the dining car is minimally acceptable, if I am there already. Mid morning, I want a nice cup of REAL tea, and not in a paper cup carried back from the cafe car, either. I found this little tea kettle that only uses 500 Watts (not going to blow any fuses), and boils enough water for my thermal mug in just a few minutes. I made a little tote bag to carry my tea set, from recycled fabric. I bring my own organic tea bags, and get to enjoy sipping as the view rolls by.
> 
> View attachment 22781
> View attachment 22782
> ...


That is a really nice set-up you have there. Now that is the way to travel in luxury and enjoy the scenery


----------



## drdumont (Jun 5, 2021)

caravanman said:


> Is it my imagination, or has this thread degenerated into someone plugging a certain brand name?


I freely admit I am fond of the Keurig system. There are others which work well. 
If you want to make chocolate after coffee has been made or vice versa it is a simple matter to rinse
the brewing chamber in several ways... run a cup of water through the cycle, pour some water directly through the chamber, or pop it out and rinse it.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 5, 2021)

oregon pioneer said:


> I love good tea. The tea served in the dining car is minimally acceptable, if I am there already. Mid morning, I want a nice cup of REAL tea, and not in a paper cup carried back from the cafe car, either. I found this little tea kettle that only uses 500 Watts (not going to blow any fuses), and boils enough water for my thermal mug in just a few minutes. I made a little tote bag to carry my tea set, from recycled fabric. I bring my own organic tea bags, and get to enjoy sipping as the view rolls by.
> 
> View attachment 22781
> View attachment 22782
> ...


A GOOD cup of tea is hard to find. Your solution is great. Tea doesn't mean a Lipton's bag in warm water. You need scalding water, a warmed cup or mug, and your favorite brand. Loose teas in a proper brewer - no tasting the toilet paper bag.

The outlets in the rooms are generally 15 amp. So a single brewer is not likely to pop the breaker.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 5, 2021)

PVD said:


> I mention the brand of coffee maker, it is one of the best selling low to medium volume systems on the market with a very wide range of products available for use in its systems. That being said, I do not see them as practical for an Amtrak coffee station.


The commercial brewers with the plumbed in water supply are rugged and dependable. The automatic disposal of the used K-Cup is a great feature. You can purge coffee, chocolate or tea with a small portion of hot water in moments. 
We have three of them in the office and they just keep going and going.
I have one at the house, and of course, nowhere near the volume, but it works great. Used cups drop through the bottom through a hole in the countertop right into the trash bin.
And the coffee from a Keurig, or any of the other machines is no doubt not the BEST cup in the world, but it beats that moose pee from concentrate that AMTRAK is using now. I'd almost rather have Nescafe'. Yuk.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 5, 2021)

caravanman said:


> Well, with the limited number of outlets in the older sleepers ... we may have to be careful with what we "plug" or we won't be able to keep our Samsung® phone or iPhone® charged have a place to plug in our Windows® laptop so we can watch our Marvel® movies or check our Facebook® account ... but then, who worries about brand names
> 
> Seems a bit different if every post mentioned "Keurig systems". Just boil a kettle, its not rocket science!



The GFCI outlets in the Superliners are 15 amp breakers. A single serve coffee maker, hotpot or instant heater won't pop the breaker (It is under the sink in the bedrooms). 
I'm not sure I would want an open container boiling merrily away while rocking down the tracks. When we use the sandwich maker, the mini microwave oven or the coffee maker, we do it one at a time. You can dependably pull 10 amps without fear. And the cooler stays running, only draws 2.1 amps at 110v. Haven't popped a breaker yet!

If that is JIS with his hotpot and tea making goodies, that's a nice setup, as long as the tracks are reasonably smooth.


----------



## PVD (Jun 5, 2021)

drdumont said:


> The commercial brewers with the plumbed in water supply are rugged and dependable. The automatic disposal of the used K-Cup is a great feature. You can purge coffee, chocolate or tea with a small portion of hot water in moments.
> We have three of them in the office and they just keep going and going.
> I have one at the house, and of course, nowhere near the volume, but it works great. Used cups drop through the bottom through a hole in the countertop right into the trash bin.
> And the coffee from a Keurig, or any of the other machines is no doubt not the BEST cup in the world, but it beats that moose pee from concentrate that AMTRAK is using now. I'd almost rather have Nescafe'. Yuk.


The very same feature that is a positive in an office environment would be a drawback on a train. I have a commercial machine in the instructors lounge at the EITC, with a variety of blends, and some teas stacked in the cabinets. The K cups can be used in almost every machine in the lineup, and the cups would get stolen left and right. It's where I get the cups for the small machine in my classroom.


----------



## Qapla (Jun 5, 2021)

While it should be simple to purge the coffee flavor from the K-cup machine - would the person bringing you the cup of Hot Chocolate actually do that? Somehow, I doubt it.


----------



## jiml (Jun 6, 2021)

flitcraft said:


> At least we can get reasonable facsimiles of coffee and soft drinks on Amtrak. Now, tea...that really is a sore spot. Tepid water and a teabag do not make tea. I'm not asking for them to warm the pot first with boiling water--though that would be delightful--but just make a cuppa that passes muster. (Oh, and while I'm on about it, I'm a MIF gal--milk in first.) Make me a decent cup of Yorkshire Gold and I'll follow you anywhere...


I'm with you (although not a gal). Even most places in Canada, where we should know better, they drop a wrapped tea bag of varying quality on the table with a cup of warm tap water. (The exception is regional coffee chain Tim Horton's, where a premade "steeped tea" is served from a carafe.) Milk-first is overrated though - many British places, especially those with younger servers, don't do that anymore. Yorkshire Gold is my go-to, but has been harder to find and more expensive during the pandemic. Both the Yorkshire blends were formulated to overcome shortcomings with local water supplies, making them ideal for any place with those issues.


----------



## jis (Jun 6, 2021)

drdumont said:


> If that is JIS with his hotpot and tea making goodies, that's a nice setup, as long as the tracks are reasonably smooth.


Not me. I seldom have tea outside home in the US


----------



## OBS (Jun 6, 2021)

drdumont said:


> Amtrak uses those icky machines in the Diners and Cafes. I have found their product to range from bad to very bad. BARELY one step above powdered instant, although a baby step. And what a b____h to clean!
> Now then - a commerical Keurig machine plumbed into the potable water system? No waste, no bottom of the pot sludge.
> My company put in several of the plumbed in Keurigs (which automatically toss the used K-Cup into the trash bin below), and believe it or not, the cost of providing complimentary coffee to employees and guests went down, due to less waste, ruined carafes, less mess to clean, and the rest of the issues with the older style coffee service.
> And if you have a particular like, you bring your own K-Cups!


Those "icky" machines are no longer used. They were removed 3-4 years ago after one ( or two) spontaneously caught on fire...


----------



## drdumont (Jun 6, 2021)

OBS said:


> Those "icky" machines are no longer used. They were removed 3-4 years ago after one ( or two) spontaneously caught on fire...



Wow! I can't think of a more fitting end, although I would prefer its happening outside the car...

I hadn't noticed, quite frankly, since I bring my own. Don't know what they are using nowadays.


----------



## deBASHmode (Jun 6, 2021)

Qapla said:


> Well, with the limited number of outlets in the older sleepers ... we may have to be careful with what we "plug" or we won't be able to keep our Samsung® phone or iPhone® charged have a place to plug in our Windows® laptop so we can watch our Marvel® movies or check our Facebook® account ... but then, who worries about brand names



I'm packing a SuperDanny® surge protecter with 4 AC outlets and 4 USB ports, so I can plug in my iPhone®, iPad®, Samsung A50® , Pokemon® Go-Tcha® and Go-Tcha Evolve® auto-catch devices, Nikon® Coolpix® L820 camera and my Koolatron® electric-powered soft-sided cooler, which I'll fill with Go Girl® energy drinks (coffee sux!) and La Croix® tangerine water. 

Bash,
currently attending Trademarkapalooza®*  *


----------



## NYP2NFL01 (Jun 6, 2021)

Some of the best tea I have ever had was served in the California Grill at Disney World's Contemporary Resort. It was an apple spice tea, served in a real teapot. It was full-bodied and flavorful. It didn't even need sweetener.


----------



## OBS (Jun 6, 2021)

deBASHmode said:


> I'm packing a SuperDanny® surge protecter with 4 AC outlets and 4 USB ports, so I can plug in my iPhone®, iPad®, Samsung A50® , Pokemon® Go-Tcha® and Go-Tcha Evolve® auto-catch devices, Nikon® Coolpix® L820 camera and my Koolatron® electric-powered soft-sided cooler, which I'll fill with Go Girl® energy drinks (coffee sux!) and La Croix® tangerine water.
> 
> Bash,
> currently attending Trademarkapalooza®* *


That should guarantee the circuit breaker tripping...


----------



## PVD (Jun 6, 2021)

None of them are particularly high current draw items


----------



## deBASHmode (Jun 6, 2021)

I love loose teas and have a steel infuser stick that makes them easy to brew anywhere (if you can find piping hot water). I'll wait to have tea at my destination.


----------



## deBASHmode (Jun 6, 2021)

OBS said:


> That should guarantee the circuit breaker tripping...



LOL They won't all be plugged in at once.


----------



## Dustyroad (Jun 7, 2021)

deBASHmode said:


> I'm packing a SuperDanny® surge protecter with 4 AC outlets and 4 USB ports, so I can plug in my iPhone®, iPad®, Samsung A50® , Pokemon® Go-Tcha® and Go-Tcha Evolve® auto-catch devices, Nikon® Coolpix® L820 camera and my Koolatron® electric-powered soft-sided cooler, which I'll fill with Go Girl® energy drinks (coffee sux!) and La Croix® tangerine water.
> 
> Bash,
> currently attending Trademarkapalooza®* *


Where are you going to sleep


----------



## Danib62 (Jun 7, 2021)

All these people advocating for the installation of Keurig machines need to stick to trains and stay away from coffee


----------



## drdumont (Jun 7, 2021)

deBASHmode said:


> I'm packing a SuperDanny® surge protecter with 4 AC outlets and 4 USB ports, so I can plug in my ... devices...and my Koolatron® electric-powered soft-sided cooler...


Sounds like the same devices we carry. The SuperDanny serves as extension cord, power distro, supplanting wall warts and very handy.


----------



## Dustyroad (Jun 7, 2021)

Danib62 said:


> All these people advocating for the installation of Keurig machines need to stick to trains and stay away from coffee


Stay away from coffee!! Be still my heart


----------



## drdumont (Jun 7, 2021)

Danib62 said:


> All these people advocating for the installation of Keurig machines need to stick to trains and stay away from coffee



I guess you don't like the product of a single serve brewer. I've only had experience with the old Norelco units and the Keurigs. May not make the ultimate official never to be surpassed officially recognized by coffee snobs worldwide cup of joe, but it suits me.

I can't see the attendant faffing with a French Press or a multi handled espresso machine. And pouring a hot beverage from a Silex (or Cory or Bunn etc.) carafe in a moving, sometimes wildly gyrating railroad car would not be my favorite task.

I'm glad the D-E concentrate machines are gone. D-E makes some fine products, but the concentrate system isn't a fine product.

Stay away from coffee? Heaven forfend! Bad enough I gave up cigars, but coffee? No way!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 7, 2021)

In my view Keurig coffee deserves just as much ridicule as burnt Starbucks, powdered Nescafe, and Douwe Egberts syrup receive. I tried several different brands of K-Cups before passing judgement and they all tasted bad, including brands I knew well. I wanted to make my own K-Cups but when I tried to do this there were none available with the new lockout chip that Keurig machines employed to prevent owners from attempting to use unauthorized refills. I think they eventually started making them available again but by then I was done with Keurigged nonsense.









The science behind why pod coffee tastes so bad


There are sound scientific explanations for why Keurig's K-cup and other single-serve coffee machines don't brew fresh-tasting coffee.




www.businessinsider.com







Qapla said:


> They don't offend me either - it just seems that those of us who don't drink coffee are dismissed because no one seems to make a fuss that hot chocolate is not offered ... they only seem to be worried about coffee.


Coffee has decades of routine availability behind it while hot chocolate has zero days.



Danib62 said:


> All these people advocating for the installation of Keurig machines need to stick to trains and stay away from coffee


Agreed.


----------



## Danib62 (Jun 7, 2021)

drdumont said:


> I guess you don't like the product of a single serve brewer...


I'm not against the product of single serve brewers per se, I think a nespresso machine makes a perfectly good cup (though cost and environmental factors are still an issue). I just think Keurigs make terrible coffee and aren't worth the costs.


----------



## Qapla (Jun 7, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Coffee has decades of routine availability behind it while hot chocolate has zero days.



The same thing could be said of many of the recent changes we have seen take place ... maybe it is about time beverages other than coffee are "routinely available"


----------



## PVD (Jun 7, 2021)

There are some excellent multi choice bean to brew single cup offerings hitting the market, from many of the major players, in the permanently attached category. That may be a direction worth exploring, it solves the pilferage and waste problems, and offers more variety, since coffee tastes are so subjective. clean hw also.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 7, 2021)

drdumont said:


> Wow! I can't think of a more fitting end, although I would prefer its happening outside the car...
> 
> I hadn't noticed, quite frankly, since I bring my own. Don't know what they are using nowadays.


On the Amfleet 1 cafe cars, where they serve Dunkin Donuts coffee, they appear to have a drip machine and the prepared coffee is held in a stainless steel vacuum carafe. I was once served a cup one late afternoon that had been sitting in the carafe a bit too long. While it wasn't hot enough, at least it wasn't bitter, cooked-down sludge. Anyway I wasn't complaining, because it was a "free" business class cup.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 7, 2021)

to those protesting about the dearth of hot chocolate, tea, or other drinks on AMTRAK, you're members of a large club. For years I protested the lack of Coca Cola products rather than that Pepsi bellywash. No Cream Soda, no Celery tonic, no San Pelligrino, ad nauseam. Now we have Coca Cola aboard, and Pepsi fans are gathering pitch torches and hay forks.

I guess the same could be said about falafel, chicken paprikash, chop suey, lutefisk, gefiltefish, proper chili (No Beans, please), sauerkraut, and perhaps whale blubber.

In the past, AMTRAK did a pretty good job of supplying popular fast foods as well as diner entrees. AMTRAK is not set up to be a specialty kitchen addressing the great numbers of food preferences, popularity was a big factor, along with ease of prep and serving.

I would love to see the food service return to Heritage diners, white jackets, linen and silverware, but like my Grandfather who dies in 1975, he isn't coming back either.

However, returning to civilized dining, table service, entree selection and a well stocked snack bar like we had just a couple of years ago is doable and very much needed.

The big coffee urn in the sleepers was OK in the mornings, and although good for a short time, it got really bad as the day went on. It was a pain to clean and refresh, and did waste a log of coffee.

Individual freshly "brewed" portions of everything from coffee to chocolate to hot tea even iced tea are available with several types of machines. Even Starbucks' burned coffee is available in cups and pods.
No, these machine brewers' product may bruise the taste buds of the true <insert beverage here> snob, they taste pretty good when it's the only thing available. I read the diatribe agains pod coffee in an earlier posting. Sure, freshly ground beans immediately brewed "in the proper manner" - what is that? - are better. But then restaurants grinding bans and immediately brewing coffee are few and far between. We are talking about mass production here, not gourmet dining.

So if you can't get through the day without your Oolong or chai or Frappucino - whatever, it's pretty easy to make your own with just a little preparation.

As a matter of fact, we take our favorite coffees to the local TexMex restaurant who runs them through the machine for us. And doesn't give us a bunch of equine scatology about "FDA" regulations. Would be nice if they would nuke something for you - even for a nominal charge. They won't even warm a baby's bottle.

"Flex Dining", my baby pink butt. Even a Stauffers or Swanson's nuked TV dinner would be an upgrade.


----------



## Cal (Jun 7, 2021)

drdumont said:


> I would love to see the food service return to Heritage diners, white jackets, linen and silverware, but like my Grandfather who dies in 1975, he isn't coming back either.


Well linen and silverware, along with glassware is coming back.


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 7, 2021)

Danib62 said:


> All these people advocating for the installation of Keurig machines need to stick to trains and stay away from coffee


Especially if they "brew" Staryucks coffee.


----------



## Danib62 (Jun 7, 2021)

Nothing makes me roll my eyes harder than people who complain of Starbucks tasting "burnt". Sorry you don't recognize the taste of coffee ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Dustyroad (Jun 7, 2021)

I am so glad they have brought back real food on the LD trains. And I'm glad they kept the baked potato for dinner.


----------



## Sidney (Jun 7, 2021)

Dustyroad said:


> I am so glad they have brought back real food on the LD trains. And I'm glad they kept the baked potato for dinner.


Only the Western trains with the exception of the CONO and TE. New menus look great. The difference in flex and traditional dining is like night and day.


----------



## Dustyroad (Jun 7, 2021)

Sidney said:


> Only the Western trains with the exception of the CONO and TE. New menus look great. The difference in flex and traditional dining is like night and day.


I hope the omitted trains get caught up soon.


----------



## Cal (Jun 7, 2021)

Sidney said:


> Only the Western trains with the exception of the CONO and TE. New menus look great. The difference in flex and traditional dining is like night and day.


The CONO is an Eastern train, right?


----------



## Sidney (Jun 7, 2021)

Cal said:


> The CONO is an Eastern train, right?


The CONO is the westernmost Eastern train.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 7, 2021)

Danib62 said:


> Nothing makes me roll my eyes harder than people who complain of Starbucks tasting "burnt". Sorry you don't recognize the taste of coffee ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



My bro-in-law is a trained chef, and has a coffee roasting business in WA (where they LOVE their coffee). He makes the best coffee I have ever tasted. HE says that Starbucks helps make their coffee flavor uniform and predictably theirs by over-roasting it just enough for that characteristic slightly "toasty" flavor. So, yes, burnt (just a little) if you want to put it that way. I am not a coffee snob, so if I can't get really GOOD coffee, Starbucks will do.


----------



## Qapla (Jun 7, 2021)

There are a number of small private coffee roasters around ... there is one in particular in Jacksonville - maybe you have heard of it



When they are roasting - it always smells like they are burning coffee

If they bring Amtrak back to downtown this plant is only a few blocks from the area the train would come to - and only a few blocks from the CSX corporate office. It is "next door" to TIAA Bank field where the Jacksonville Jaguars play.

In the end, I would still rather cola or hot chocolate ...


----------



## Sidney (Jun 7, 2021)

Sidney said:


> The CONO is the westernmost Eastern train.


When I think of Eastern trains leaving from Chicago,the LSL,CL and the Cardinal come to my mind. The CONO goes due South,but I guess it is considered an Eastern train. The only Western train that won't be getting traditional dining is the TE,and without a SSL car is the ******* child of Amtrak.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 7, 2021)

Danib62 said:


> Nothing makes me roll my eyes harder than people who complain of Starbucks tasting "burnt". Sorry you don't recognize the taste of coffee ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


In my experience the vast majority of people who visit Starbucks drink anything _but_ straight drip. It's usually a bunch of vanilla this, caramel that, and mint the other. As a result the flavor of the roast is barely discernible anyway. I prefer a moderate roast with a medium body and my absolute favorite is Mexican Altura.


----------



## Qapla (Jun 7, 2021)

Sidney said:


> When I think of Eastern trains leaving from Chicago, the LSL,CL and the Cardinal come to my mind. The CONO goes due South,



There is this little ditch running south out of Minnesota - maybe you have heard of it, it is called the Mississippi - it is used to define many things by "east of" and "west of" ... apparently, Amtrak looks at all the trains east of that to be "Eastern Trains"


----------



## Dustyroad (Jun 7, 2021)

Qapla said:


> There is this little ditch running south out of Minnesota - maybe you have heard of it, it is called the Mississippi - it is used to define many things by "east of" and "west of" ... apparently, Amtrak looks at all the trains east of that to be "Eastern Trains"


Ditch is the right word for the Mississippi. I live very close to it and I would never eat anything out of that '' stink hole ''.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 7, 2021)

Dustyroad said:


> Ditch is the right word for the Mississippi. I live very close to it and I would never eat anything out of that '' stink hole ''.


Some of the experts might beg to differ:

Is It Safe To Eat Fish From The Mississippi River? | WWNO


----------



## flitcraft (Jun 7, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> In my experience the vast majority of people who visit Starbucks drink anything _but_ straight drip. It's usually a bunch of vanilla this, caramel that, and mint the other. As a result the flavor of the roast is barely discernible anyway. I prefer a moderate roast with a medium body and my absolute favorite is Mexican Altura.


That is absolutely right, according to my daughter, who once was a supervisor at a very busy Starbucks near an outlet mall. But, if you like a moderate roast, try the Starbucks Casi Cielo, which they only sell twice a year--from Guatemala. It really is 'almost heaven.' I heard that one of my daughter's co-workers had grabbed the last pound of Casi Cielo as his free pound of coffee once, and after he ground it, he slipped and half the bag poured onto the floor. After a moment of silence for the loss of the precious Casi Cielo, he picked up a broom, swept it up, and took it home anyway.


----------



## flitcraft (Jun 7, 2021)

Dustyroad said:


> Ditch is the right word for the Mississippi. I live very close to it and I would never eat anything out of that '' stink hole ''.



Certainly not in the lower stretches. New Orleans has the highest bladder cancer rates for a reason--the drinking water comes right out of the Mississippi, and while they can treat it for sewage, they can't get all of the chemical junk out of it that has poured in over the thousand miles between Minnesota and Nawlins.


----------



## Dustyroad (Jun 7, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Some of the experts might beg to differ:
> 
> Is It Safe To Eat Fish From The Mississippi River? | WWNO


That was just my opinion. Many do eat fish from it. But if you have lived right next to it and smelled it all the time you might differ.
Each person has his own tastes levels.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 7, 2021)

Danib62 said:


> Nothing makes me roll my eyes harder than people who complain of Starbucks tasting "burnt". Sorry you don't recognize the taste of coffee ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Man, those eyes must be spinning like a hard drive platter. I've had fresh brewed coffee in Brazil, Hawaii, Colombia and several other coffee producing countries. I've drunk it in Morocco where it would take the enamel off your teeth. Even New Orleans' Coffee and chicory or the bottom of the pot AMTRAK sleeper of yore is superior to the foul brews which come from Seattle, Starbucks and Seattle's Best. First time I tried either it seemed to me it had possibly run off a fireman's boot. 

It's a matter of taste and opinion to be sure. And like the proverbial rectal orifice, everyone has one. Enjoy your overpriced brew. I'll stick ith Cafe Bustelo for the nonce.


----------



## railiner (Jun 7, 2021)

The CONO is also the Easternmost Western train....source: the former Amtrak All aboard fare zones...the City was included in both the East and Central fare zones...


----------



## Qapla (Jun 7, 2021)

My Dad would have a real laugh with this discussion of coffee. He would think most were wanting "dishwater" instead of coffee. He drank his black and if you couldn't almost "stand up a spoon in it" he thought it was too weak.

He spent 20+ years in the US Navy starting in the late 30's. He served aboard a ship for most of his time in. The ships he was on (Destroyer and DE) had one steam kettle set aside for coffee. All they did was add grounds and water to keep it full until the grounds started to come out the valve - then the kitchen staff would dip out all the grounds they could and start again ... They never emptied it. It operated this way 24/7 running at a low simmer all the time.

As far as he was concerned - anything else was just colored water.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 7, 2021)

Qapla said:


> My Dad would have a real laugh with this discussion of coffee. He would think most were wanting "dishwater" instead of coffee. He drank his black and if you couldn't almost "stand up a spoon in it" he thought it was too weak.
> 
> He spent 20+ years in the US Navy starting in the late 30's. He served aboard a ship for most of his time in. The ships he was on (Destroyer and DE) had one steam kettle set aside for coffee. All they did was add grounds and water to keep it full until the grounds started to come out the valve - then the kitchen staff would dip out all the grounds they could and start again ... They never emptied it. It operated this way 24/7 running at a low simmer all the time.
> 
> As far as he was concerned - anything else was just colored water.


Good Ole Navy Coffee, it's a Way of Life!


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 7, 2021)

I will tell a story about coffee. About 35 years ago, I was dating a young woman from Uruguay. On our first date, I took her to Annapolis, we walked around the historic district and had lunch. This included coffee with dessert. She was able to observe the American custom of unlimited coffee refills. Later, she said, "I don't understand you Americans and the way you drink liters and liters of weak coffee."

A few weeks later, I found out what South American coffee was like, as we drove down the Chevy Chase to pick up a package from home at a friend of her family. We were offered some hospitality in the form of a cup of coffee. This was served in a relatively small cup (larger than a demi-tasse, but smaller than the usual Starbucks Grande carryout cup), but it was strong! Let's just say that there was no danger of me dozing off during the drive back to Baltimore.  

I have more stories about coffee, but perhaps I shouldn't hijack the thread. Maybe a thread about coffee experiences?


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Jun 8, 2021)

Amtrak serves La Colombe in some of their lounges. The NYP lounge served excellent coffee. I’m a very recent coffee snob and was seriously impressed with their lounge choice.

While DD coffee certainly falls into the category of “Better than expected,” I certainly wouldn’t associate it with first class premiums.

Why the Acela first class can’t serve something better blows my mind. I don’t remember what coffee they served aboard the C Zephyr back in November, but it wasn’t good.


----------



## jiml (Jun 8, 2021)

Starbucks is simply a way to separate people with too much money from some of that money.


----------



## Danib62 (Jun 8, 2021)

jiml said:


> Starbucks is simply a way to separate people with too much money from some of that money.


A 16 ounce (grande) normal drip coffee at Starbucks is $2.75. A 14 ounce (medium) normal drip coffee at Dunkin' Donuts is $2.50. Unless you're going to McDonalds (which has surprisingly decent coffee imo) not sure where you're going that's going to be significantly less expensive than Starbucks.


----------



## jis (Jun 8, 2021)

Danib62 said:


> A 16 ounce (grande) normal drip coffee at Starbucks is $2.75. A 14 ounce (medium) normal drip coffee at Dunkin' Donuts is $2.50. Unless you're going to McDonalds (which has surprisingly decent coffee imo) not sure where you're going that's going to be significantly less expensive than Starbucks.


The separation does not happen through normal drip coffee but through the other fancier stuff I think.


----------



## Barb Stout (Jun 8, 2021)

Hey, what about that Turkish coffee? I hate both the smell and taste of coffee, but tried Turkish coffee once and found it acceptable.


----------



## Danib62 (Jun 8, 2021)

Turkish coffee is great and the best part is it requires very little specialized equipment to make! Maybe that's what Amtrak should switch to...


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 8, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> Hey, what about that Turkish coffee? I hate both the smell and taste of coffee, but tried Turkish coffee once and found it acceptable.


It's because so much sugar and cardamom is added that it doesn't taste like coffee.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Jun 8, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> It's because so much sugar and cardamom is added that it doesn't taste like coffee.


I enjoy my turkish coffee without any sugar or cream.


----------



## Cal (Jun 8, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> Hey, what about that Turkish coffee? I hate both the smell and taste of coffee, but tried Turkish coffee once and found it acceptable.


Don't love the taste, but the smell is heavenly to me!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 8, 2021)

Cal said:


> Don't love the taste, but the smell is heavenly to me!


If you like Sludgey, Battery Acid, it's great!( it'll take the Chrome off a Trailer Hitch!)


----------



## flitcraft (Jun 8, 2021)

Well, you aren't supposed to drink the sludge in Turkish coffee--the grounds stay in the cup. Now, if you want the maximum acid from your coffee grounds, the old fashioned percolator is for you--it sends boiling hot water repeatedly over the grounds, extracting not only the tasty fractions but also the acidic and bitter ones. How percolators ever caught on is a mystery to me...


----------



## ABQFloridian (Jun 8, 2021)

Qapla said:


> I don't see why having an "all day coffee pot" is so essential ... As long as they don't run out of Coke I am fine - don't drink coffee



Us more health conscious caffeine addicts prefer black coffee with its 5 calories and lack of added sugars or artificial sweeteners. I wouldn't drink Coke no matter how much I craved caffeine.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Jun 8, 2021)

oregon pioneer said:


> My bro-in-law is a trained chef, and has a coffee roasting business in WA (where they LOVE their coffee). He makes the best coffee I have ever tasted. HE says that Starbucks helps make their coffee flavor uniform and predictably theirs by over-roasting it just enough for that characteristic slightly "toasty" flavor. So, yes, burnt (just a little) if you want to put it that way. I am not a coffee snob, so if I can't get really GOOD coffee, Starbucks will do.


Hoping there's room for difference of opinion here. I like the Starbucks store experience, I don't like their uniformly burned blends. I don't get what purpose there is in marketing different varieties if they are all going to taste the same. While I don't agree with my ex husband about a lot of things, his description of Starbucks as Charbucks is pretty much on point... when inexpensive grocery brands taste better, there's no reason to buy a bag of Starbucks beans.


----------



## Qapla (Jun 9, 2021)

All this talk about Starbucks ... doesn't anyone get coffee from Dunkin?

Here are some beans the coffee drinkers may want to try ...


----------



## Danib62 (Jun 9, 2021)

Dunkin's beans are fine and I'll occasionally buy a pound to brew for myself at home but my issue with them is getting coffee in store: their brewing is very inconsistent and generally not good and they don't let you do your own cream and sugar and their definition of one cream and one sugar is still way too much for my tastes.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 29, 2021)

Danib62 said:


> Nothing makes me roll my eyes harder than people who complain of Starbucks tasting "burnt". Sorry you don't recognize the taste of coffee ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Alas, I DO appreciate the taste of a Good well prepared cup of coffee, which Starbuck's ain't. Nor Seattle's Best (radiator drainage), nor McDonalds (ground up pecan shells) nor Dunkin (not sure WHAT that stuff is). After traveling in Hawaii, Colombia, Puerto Rico, Cuba, Argentina and Nicaragua and all over Italy where coffee is done right, Starbucks' overpriced stuff with the silly named portions brewed up by a madeup named server just doesn't cut it.
No cream, no sugar, please. And no double shot halfcaf decaf skim light extra foam just a whisper of nutmeg, or the rest of that silliness.
But if you fall for that version of cult FlavRAde, then more power to you. I'll save my money for AMTRAK rides.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Jun 29, 2021)

drdumont said:


> Alas, I DO appreciate the taste of a Good well prepared cup of coffee, which Starbuck's ain't.



A Starbucks Reserve made to order on the clover or French press is both good quality and well prepared.


----------



## NYP2NFL01 (Jun 29, 2021)

Does anyone still drink Chock Full O’ Nuts coffee? My Dad worked at their commissary in Secaucus, NJ where they prepared the food for the restaurants. I remember the smell of their coffee brewing in my parent’s home in those days! Recently I stumbled across their Midtown Blend K-Cup Pod. IMHO it’s the best Keurig blend I had up until now.


----------



## Danib62 (Jun 29, 2021)

They definitely still advertise it on Yankees radio broadcasts...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 29, 2021)

Qapla said:


> All this talk about Starbucks ... doesn't anyone get coffee from Dunkin?


After Dunkin ceased making fresh donuts on-site and converted to stale factory food I stopped visiting.



Danib62 said:


> Turkish coffee is great and the best part is it requires very little specialized equipment to make! Maybe that's what Amtrak should switch to...


Right now most people seem to be craving a return to normalcy so maybe Amtrak should resume the same coffee process and availability as before.



jiml said:


> Starbucks is simply a way to separate people with too much money from some of that money.


I'm not a fan myself but they managed to turn the act of drinking coffee into a lifestyle brand and exported it worldwide. Now if they could just find a way to make the base coffee taste good without adding a bunch of flavors and sweeteners I might even drink it.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 29, 2021)

NYP2NFL01 said:


> Does anyone still drink Chock Full O’ Nuts coffee? My Dad worked at their commissary in Secaucus, NJ where they prepared the food for the restaurants. I remember the smell of their coffee brewing in my parent’s home in those days! Recently I stumbled across their Midtown Blend K-Cup Pod. IMHO it’s the best Keurig blend I had up until now.


We bought it in cans for a long while. Loved it. Supply dried up down here in Texas for a while, then I discovered Cafe Bustelo...
But the CFoN was always dependably good coffee at home and in the shops. Didn't taste burned and I didn't have to get a second mortgage and learn cutesy terminology to order it.
We are big fans of the Keurig system. I miss the old Norelco pods, but the Keurig does well enough for day to day.
Now if we had the old Pyrex percolator and a pound of Admiration or even Folgers... After that pot had been reheated a couple of times, wow! Put hair on your chest.


----------



## PVD (Jun 29, 2021)

Chock has recently been running "nostalgic" radio commercials "remember when the best coffee came in steel cans, well it still does" of course they refer to them as "fully recycleable steel cans" CFoN is available in K cups for the Keurig devotees their website has a search by zip to see who has it in your area


----------



## drdumont (Jun 29, 2021)

PVD said:


> Chock has recently been running "nostalgic" radio commercials "remember when the best coffee came in steel cans, well it still does" of course they refer to them as "fully recycleable steel cans" CFoN is available in K cups for the Keurig devotees their website has a search by zip to see who has it in your area



Ecshually, Old Bean, the K-Cup version is pretty good!

And you never heard a commercial for the Douwe Egberts' coffee from the machine using the concentrate slop. 
What a terrible thing to do to good coffee.

CUE NEXT COMMERCIAL:
SOM: Cue the music:

"Chock Full Of Nuts is the Heavenly Coffee..
Better coffee a millionaire's money can't buy...".

EOM:ROLL NEXT COMMERCIAL
----------------------------

OK... Extra credit... Why was it called "Chock Full O' Nuts"??


----------



## Danib62 (Jun 29, 2021)

the name comes from the name of a small chain of nut shops that later started serving coffee. What do I win??


----------



## drdumont (Jun 29, 2021)

Danib62 said:


> the name comes from the name of a small chain of nut shops that later started serving coffee. What do I win??


Very Good!
Details of which I was unaware:
"The chain was founded by William Black, who sold nuts in Times Square to theater-goers. In 1926, he opened a store on Broadway and 43rd Street, eventually adding 17 more. When the Depression settled in, New Yorkers could no longer afford the luxury of shelled nuts, so Black converted his shops into lunch counters, selling coffee and sandwiches.[1]

Their signature "nutted cheese" sandwich, made of cream cheese and chopped nuts on dark raisin bread, cost a nickel with a cup of coffee when the company was founded."

Lore has it that they said their sandwich was "Chock Full O' Nuts and it caught on.

What do you win? Credit for helping to add to the General Fund of Knowledge of New York City Lore.

Next Up: 

Who is buried in Grant's Tomb?


----------



## PVD (Jun 29, 2021)

Sneakily, both General and Mrs. Grant. But the story of why he is buried there is interesting - in that era, all military cemeteries and installations did not allow women to be buried with their husbands, and Mrs Grant was not going to allow for them to be apart forever.......actually though on the nutted cheese, it was neufchatel rather than cream cheese, extremely similar but a lower fat content (I actually use it) many people mistakenly believed it was date nut bread, that's an item that used to be available in many stores, now just in a few specialty bakeries.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jun 29, 2021)

That sandwich sounds delicious!

I love Chock Full O’ Nuts coffee, although I’m not sure it tastes as good as it did when I was growing up.

But then again, what does?


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Jun 29, 2021)

La Colombe, brewed in the Lounge at Moynihan is excellent. A real shame that it isn’t served in sleepers and first class.

that coffee alone would (nearly) excuse flex dining for me...


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm of the opinion that the brand of coffee is less important to its quality than the fact that the beans are freshly roasted and the proportions of ground coffee and water are correct. Pre-ground coffee in a sealed can is actually pretty good when the can is first opened, but it's important to use up the open can as soon as possible. I grind my own, buying beans from a local roaster who puts the date of roasting on each package. I make it my business to look at packages to find the most recently roasted beans. I have a blade coffee grinder, which is not supposed to the the best way to do it, but it's not that inferior. For each cup I grind 20 grams of coffee beans for 20 seconds, put that in a Melitta filter cone and pour the hot water through. 

As for the commercially available coffees served as beverages, I think that both Starbucks and Dunkin Donuts coffee are perfectly fine if they're freshly made. Even the no-name coffees made up by the sleeping car attendants is perfectly good when it's fresh.


----------



## PVD (Jun 29, 2021)

decent water and clean equipment make a big difference.....obviously if it sits too long, that is a real problem also


----------



## Qapla (Jun 29, 2021)

PVD said:


> decent water and clean equipment make a big difference



Desalinated ocean water and a 24/7 steam kettle with grounds stewed in the bottom was my Dad's favorite coffee - he would call "decent water and clean equipment" coffee as too weak.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 29, 2021)

PVD said:


> Sneakily, both General and Mrs. Grant. But the story of why he is buried there is interesting - <SNIP>


I love it when on a forum such as this, one little item leads to another, and nifty details come out. And indeed, I originally heard it was date nut bread, then that was disproven.
Great dialogue!


----------



## NYP2NFL01 (Jun 30, 2021)

Another bit of Chock Full O' Nuts trivia: the great Jackie Robinson was the Vice President for Personnel from 1957 to 1964. He was the first Black American to serve as vice president of a major American corporation.


----------



## drdumont (Jun 30, 2021)

NYP2NFL01 said:


> Another bit of Chock Full O' Nuts trivia: the great Jackie Robinson was the Vice President for Personnel from 1957 to 1964. He was the first Black American to serve as vice president of a major American corporation.


As Martin and Charlie Sheen only can say so well...

"I did not know that!"

More trivia! Great!


----------



## drdumont (Jun 30, 2021)

Qapla said:


> Desalinated ocean water and a 24/7 steam kettle with grounds stewed in the bottom was my Dad's favorite coffee - he would call "decent water and clean equipment" coffee as too weak.


Was he a swabbie? Sounds like Midrats coffee. Very welcome on an exposed bridge in the middle of the night in those handleless cups. Hot enough to melt the enamel offn yer teeth.
OBTW, NOT a derogatory label. As a bubblehead from the era, before submariners were known as bubbleheads. My better breeding prevents me from referring to what most skimmer sailors called us....


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Jun 30, 2021)

Back to the OP:

On my Silver Meteor northbound trip on 9/28, there was no coffee or tea in the sleepers. It was a shame.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Jun 30, 2021)

Tlcooper93 said:


> Back to the OP:
> 
> On my Silver Meteor northbound trip on 9/28, there was no coffee or tea in the sleepers. It was a shame.



Was it easy to get drinks from the diner?


----------



## Qapla (Jun 30, 2021)

I never worry about if there is coffee or not ... I sue hope they don't run out of ice, though



drdumont said:


> Was he a swabbie?



He was a GMC and did 20 years during WWII and Korea - drank it hot, strong and black


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Jun 30, 2021)

crescent-zephyr said:


> Was it easy to get drinks from the diner?



Most of the time yes. Definitely would have appreciated it in our sleeper though, as the diner was a long and unstable walk three cars up. 
First world problems though. It was fine to get stuff from the diner.


----------



## flitcraft (Jun 30, 2021)

I wonder if things have changed, with respect to coffee in the sleepers. We found coffee stations in the sleepers on both the Capitol Limited and the Empire Builder within the past two weeks. Nice to have a quick cup early before getting ready for breakfast, though Amtrak coffee is nothing to write home about. At home, our coffee of choice is usually one of the Lavazza whole bean coffees --Super Crema, Gold, or Gran Barista. We order the one kilo bags from an East Coast source--it works out to about 10 dollars a pound for really excellent coffee--if you like Italian roasted coffee. Which we obviously do...


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Jun 30, 2021)

Tlcooper93 said:


> Most of the time yes. Definitely would have appreciated it in our sleeper though, as the diner was a long and unstable walk three cars up.
> First world problems though. It was fine to get stuff from the diner.



Yes. The closer the coffee is the better! Plus waking up and smelling it down the hallway is nice.


----------



## Sidney (Jul 1, 2021)

One of the joys of a sleeper has been the first aroma of coffee around 6AM. Sure missed that. Glad it's back. I always had that first cup of coffee before heading to the dining car. On the EB in September in a roomette. Can't wait for that first cup of coffee and real food!


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Jul 1, 2021)

Sidney said:


> One of the joys of a sleeper has been the first aroma of coffee around 6AM. Sure missed that. Glad it's back. I always had that first cup of coffee before heading to the dining car. On the EB in September in a roomette. Can't wait for that first cup of coffee and real food!



I guess its a west coast trains thing for now...


----------



## Danib62 (Jul 1, 2021)

Honestly even when coffee was available in the sleeper I still walked to the diner for mine. It’s usually much better quality… excited for the new coffee equipment on the V2s though


----------



## drdumont (Jul 1, 2021)

Sidney said:


> One of the joys of a sleeper has been the first aroma of coffee around 6AM. Sure missed that. Glad it's back. I always had that first cup of coffee before heading to the dining car. On the EB in September in a roomette. Can't wait for that first cup of coffee and real food!


Jonesing for my next itinerary on the 19th, SAS-NOL-PHL. Roomettes all the way. Will see what happens, but I will be taking my Keurig and portable chuckwagon. I've got to drive back to Dallas from PHL, alas.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 1, 2021)

drdumont said:


> Jonesing for my next itinerary on the 19th, SAS-NOL-PHL. Roomettes all the way. Will see what happens, but I will be taking my Keurig and portable chuckwagon. I've got to drive back to Dallas from PHL, alas.


At least you'll have Real Food on the Sunset and a Sightseer Lounge to get out of Prison!

And a nice Breakfast and Supplies are readily available in the Big Easy before the Crescent leaves on its New Schedule.


----------



## drdumont (Jul 1, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> At least you'll have Real Food on the Sunset and a Sightseer Lounge to get out of Prison!
> 
> And a nice Breakfast and Supplies are readily available in the Big Easy before the Crescent leaves on its New Schedule.


1) Prison? Jeeze - one of the reasons I pay the exorbitant room charge is to be able to relax in my room, and have the run of the train if I feel like it. And enjoy some corn squeezins.
2) I hope the Real Food and the rest will be there by then. However, comma, I will be taking along my AMTRAK survival kit of Keurig, sandwich maker, portable cooler and pantry just in case. (And of course, some corn squeezings). I'll need the supplies on the return, anyway. I have to drive from Flemington NJ back to Dallas. In an Internal Combustion powered automobile. Yuk! The things one will do for a relative when they dangle an AMTRAK voyage in front of one...
3) Staying at the Roosevelt where I worked for WWL 55 years ago. I suspect there may have been a few changes, though. I WILL, however, see if the Sazeracs are still as good as I remember in my misspent youth..
4) And of course, an early morning visit to the Morning call. One simply MUST have one's cafe and beignets, mustn't one? Will probly take a few along with a firkin of Cafe au lait for a rolling brunch.
5) Too bad I will be too late and then too early for my Bud's Broiler fix. But that's for the next Tesla outing.

I'll be posting an update on conditions. Lots of pretty good YouTube productions on progress of restoring sanity.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Jul 1, 2021)

drdumont said:


> 1) Prison? Jeeze - one of the reasons I pay the exorbitant room charge is to be able to relax in my room, and have the run of the train if I feel like it. And enjoy some corn squeezins.
> 2) I hope the Real Food and the rest will be there by then. However, comma, I will be taking along my AMTRAK survival kit of Keurig, sandwich maker, portable cooler and pantry just in case. (And of course, some corn squeezings). I'll need the supplies on the return, anyway. I have to drive from Flemington NJ back to Dallas. In an Internal Combustion powered automobile. Yuk! The things one will do for a relative when they dangle an AMTRAK voyage in front of one...
> 3) Staying at the Roosevelt where I worked for WWL 55 years ago. I suspect there may have been a few changes, though. I WILL, however, see if the Sazaracs are still as good as I remember in my misspent youth..
> 4) And of course, an early morning visit to the Morning call. One simply MUST have one's cafe and beignets, mustn't one? Will probly take a few along with a firkin of Cafe au lait for a rolling brunch.
> ...


Mmmmm. Corn squeezins. I'm a malt guy myself but wouldn't mind dropping by your room for a tasting.


----------



## drdumont (Jul 1, 2021)

Brian Battuello said:


> Mmmmm. Corn squeezins. I'm a malt guy myself but wouldn't mind dropping by your room for a tasting.


ALways share my snakebite medicine. Never know when I might run out and need a taste


----------



## Brian Battuello (Jul 1, 2021)

"I handed him my bottle and he drank down my last swallow…"

One of the greatest train songs ever.


----------



## cassie225 (Jul 2, 2021)

What trains? You on the Crescent? Looks like you gonna be in NO at beautiful Roosevelt. It’s awesome last time I stayed there. Love Coffee Call also


----------



## MARC Rider (Jul 2, 2021)

Takin' a whole chuck wagon for an overnight train trip? And in a sleeper? Wow, that takes more energy than I have. I mean, flex food is bad, but it's not thst bad for just one night. I'd take some snacks that don't need refrigeration and that includes fine cheeses and charcuterie, and, of couses, I'd be sure to have a small stock of appropriate alcoholic beverages, which in my case is a 375 ml bottle of decent whiskey and a 375 ml bottle of decent wine. Otherwise, I can handle flex dining for an overnight trip. A 4 day transcom trip is another matter, but then I thonk about what those passengers in the 1870s had to endure, and I think I could handle that, too.


----------



## drdumont (Jul 3, 2021)

cassie225 said:


> What trains? You on the Crescent? Looks like you gonna be in NO at beautiful Roosevelt. It’s awesome last time I stayed there. Love Coffee Call also


Eagle FTW-SAS Jul 17
Sunset SAS-NOL Jul 18
Haven't been in the Roosevelt in over 50 years. I used to mix audio for Blue Room broadcast live to CBS radio when WWL radio studios were on 2nd floor of Roosevelt.
Crescent NOL-PHL Jul 19-20


----------



## drdumont (Jul 3, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Takin' a whole chuck wagon for an overnight train trip? And in a sleeper? Wow, that takes more energy than I have. I mean, flex food is bad, but it's not thst bad for just one night. I'd take some snacks that don't need refrigeration and that includes fine cheeses and charcuterie, and, of couses, I'd be sure to have a small stock of appropriate alcoholic beverages, which in my case is a 375 ml bottle of decent whiskey and a 375 ml bottle of decent wine. Otherwise, I can handle flex dining for an overnight trip. A 4 day transcon trip is another matter, but then I think about what those passengers in the 1870s had to endure, and I think I could handle that, too.


My rollaboard carries the softside Peltier chip cooler, Keurig compact coffee maker, sandwich maker (makes ersatz egg mc muffins) and power distro. Also some non refrig supplies. Individual condiment packs, no bottles or cans. Then my rolling computer case/suitcase. Two bags on wheels. Simple.
I enjoy my creature comforts, and the "Flex Meals" are execrable. An insult to a hyena's palate. While perhaps planned as a pleasing meal, my experience has encountered only overcooked or dry stuff, not served with the promised sides (salad, bread, condiments), just unappetizing slop in a round pan in a cardboard box with plastic utensils. Meat is dry and tough, veggies not to my taste. They would have done better just serving Swanson's or Marie Callender TV dinners. Or MREs for that matter. I do a little prep at home - egg rounds, sausage or bacon, whatever comes to mind. Tillamook cheesesticks, crackers, a tube or two of chips, dip, K-Cups for coffee and iced tea - and of course a firkin of corn squeezings. Never know when you might see a snake!
My tablet is my Internet hotspot, My dual band Amateur handheld also works as a scanner, laptop has 2 TB of storage. Don't need a bunch of wall warts, the power box takes care of charging/power needs. And limits current to 13 Amps so I don't trip the 15 amp breaker. Bluetooth headset/boom mic, natch!
I can eat or snack on my schedule. Four relaxing days on the train, and if the food and beverage service has indeed been restored, no big deal, I've got a two day drive back to Dallas, so the vittles won't go to waste. I can check the rollaboard overnight at the NOL station and only have to tote my rolling office/suitcase to the hotel. If I get to it, I'll shoot some pix for my website.
Not for everyone, true. But until the diners really come back, this works for me. I would carry this stuff anyway for the driving parts of the trips. The voyage is the enjoyment. There's something about a train... 
When we did the 6 day longhaul DAL-CHI-LAX-DAL with the Family BR or the Upstairs BRs, we seldom left the room, restocked in LA, thoroughly enjoyed the trip. And didn't wear masks while in the room.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Jul 5, 2021)

What is a firkin of corn squeezings?
What's it got to do with snakes?


----------



## drdumont (Jul 6, 2021)

Michigan Mom said:


> What is a firkin of corn squeezings?
> What's it got to do with snakes?


Humorous ancient references, "ancient" referring to any time before 1960.

1) Firkin - A small container of distilled spirits - usually Tennessee Whiskey - Jack Daniel's preferred.
2) Snakes reference - Whiskey has long been referred to as a remedy for snakebite. - Two schools of thought:
Give the whiskey to the snake so he gets too drunk to bite you
If you get bitten, enough of the snakebite medicine and you don't care

Guess you have to be of a certain age to be familiar with such as this.


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Jul 6, 2021)

I think really bad whiskey is sometimes compared to a snake bite, i.e. so bad it's poisonous.


----------



## drdumont (Jul 7, 2021)

danasgoodstuff said:


> I think really bad whiskey is sometimes compared to a snake bite, i.e. so bad it's poisonous.


Never had any really bad whiskey. Bad whiskey is better than no whiskey.

But snakebite victims were usually given a shot of whiskey. So were gunshot victims. And dental patients. Or were people about to have a broken bone set. And a shot of whiskey would "calm the nerves". In the days before our modern medical knowledge, it was pretty much a panacea. Digressing somewhat, alcohol was the major ingredient in most patent medicines and nostrums.

The phrase "snakebite remedy" was in regards to snakebite victims. And then came the jest "I better take along some whisky, I might see a snake".


----------

